# "that your days may be prolonged in the land"



## JTB.SDG (May 8, 2017)

Guys,

This is something that comes up a ton in Deuteronomy. It's also given as the motivation to honor father and mother. What does it really mean, and how do we apply it now? Physical long life (in the "generally-true" Proverbs sense)? Spiritual well-being in our earthly pilgrimage? The promise of glory hereafter (where our days will most truly "be prolonged" in our true everlasting inheritance)? Is this to be taken in an individualistic sense? IE, Pete, be sure to do this so that you might reap the promise. Or more of a corporate sense? IE, Covenant Presbyterian Church, if you want to remain healthy for generations to come, give heed to this. All of the above? Anything more extensive and insightful written on this?


----------



## MW (May 8, 2017)

The Shorter Catechism has an excellent answer to this in connection with the reason annexed to the fifth commandment: a promise of long life and prosperity as far as it shall serve for God's glory and their own good to all such as keep this commandment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder Rev. Winzer.


----------



## Peairtach (May 13, 2017)

I would have thought that it generally and proverbially applies in God's good providence but points ultimately to the eternal life enjoyed by those who heed the advice of godly parents and fear the Lord.

How many children, younger and older men and women have had their physical lives shortened by not taking wise advice from a parent? How many have been lost eternally by despising spiritual counsel?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 14, 2017)

JTB.SDG said:


> What does it really mean, and how do we apply it now?



I go with the blessings and curses of Deuteronomy with Rev. Winzer’s caveat. I think the Bible and loads of human experience show that the more we line up with God’s ways, the better it is in general and in the long run. When it comes to individuals, it can be all over the board. Godly children can still die young, but looking at it culturally, good kids live longer, make more money, go with joy to their “long home;” as opposed to Godless children.

I asked a similar question a while back and did not get too much interest. You might want to take a look if you find the time. I asked a longer--not better question than you.
Blessings and Curses - Then and Now


----------



## TylerRay (May 14, 2017)

Thomas Vincent:


> *Question 66.*_What is the reason annexed to the fifth commandment_?
> 
> *Ans*. The reason annexed to the fifth commandment, is a promise of long life and prosperity, (as far as it shall serve for God's glory and their own good,) to all such as keep this commandment.
> 
> ...


----------

